# Mobile Seiten - ipad iphone



## sight011 (29. November 2011)

Wenn ich eine "normale"Seite und eine mobile Seite baue.
Habe ich dann eine Möglichkeit, dass die mobile Seite auf dem iphone angezeigt wird und die normale auf dem ipad?

Oder wird automatisch die mobile auch auf dem ipad angezeigt?


----------



## Starfox2007 (29. November 2011)

Nein wird sie nicht weil die Seite für das Ipad ehr einer normalen Internetseite entspricht und die für das Iphone eben einer Mobile Seite.

Du könnstest eine function schreiben wie hier:


```
function isiPhone()
{
    return (ereg('iPhone|iPod',$_SERVER['HTTP_USER_AGENT'])) > 0;
}
function isiPad()
{
    return (ereg('iPad',$_SERVER['HTTP_USER_AGENT'])) > 0;
}
function isiDevice()
{
    return (ereg('iPhone|iPod|iPad',$_SERVER['HTTP_USER_AGENT'])) > 0;
}
```

Damit kannst du dann jedes einzeln ansprechen, und dafür eine Internetseite erstellen.


----------



## sight011 (2. Dezember 2011)

Diese Funktion setze ich dann in den Header?


----------



## Starfox2007 (2. Dezember 2011)

Der Code muss ganz an den Anfang der Seite noch vor <html> wenn du eine Umleitung auf ne andere Seite bauen willst.

Du kannst das natürlich auch mit Javascript lösen z.b. so:


```
if(navigator.userAgent.toLowerCase().indexOf('iphone') > -1)
    location.href = 'indexmobi.html';
```

aber da Javascript nicht jeder aktiviert hat ist PHP die bessere alternative.

Umleitung kannst dann so in die Funktion mit einbauen:


```
header('Location: http://www.example.com/');
```


----------

